# Ideas for around Brisbane 14/10



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Am planning (not very well) a trip in the morning.

Happy to drive between the sunshine coast and gold coast.

Anyone been doing well lately and care to share their spot?

Would be keen to go up a quiet creek and try for a jack or two  or three  Anyone know of any spots between Brisbane and Caloundra that are worth trying?

Anyone else heading out in the morning?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

If your the adventurous type I suggest trying a trip down Roys Road to fish the creeks/bribie passage area. I only say its for the adventurous type because i've never been there myself so im not exactly the best source of info. However you occasionally hear about it on the grapevine and from google earth it certainly does appear very fishy.

To get there travel north along the Bruce Highway and the turnoff will be signed "Roys Road" which (if im correctly interpreting the google earth image -> turnoff marked in green and at (26,51,43.95"S/153,00,53.55"E)) is on right hand side approx 6.4km past Moby Vics Mobil Service station (which is on South Bound Side). From there it appears there is a bitumen or at least sealed road that services the houses you can see down near the passage. It passes very close to the passage and I know there is a boat ramp there somewhere (road marked in pink).

If the creek isn't producing or is too shallow etc then it looks like you could very easily fish in the passage. The creeks look ultra fishy though and if you're up for a bit of a scenic drive out/explore/fish then i reckon it could be a goer. Have fun.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Why not do the sunshine plaza dawn raid with chip shaped plastics for bream. Then chase some flatties out in the river.


----------

